# Amtrak Black Friday



## JiveBunny (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello! I need to book a ticket from Boston to Portland, ME in March. According to the Black Friday sale T+Cs, I should get discounted tickets, but the prices are the same as when I checked a few weeks back. What's going on? Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 23, 2018)

I take it you've checked the terms and conditions to make sure your itinerary is valid for this?



> Offer is exclusively available at www.Amtrak.com. Valid for sale November 23 – 26, 2018. Valid for travel January 7 – April 30, 2019. Valid for travel on all service except Pennsylvanian and Keystone Service locally between PHL - HAR, Capitol Corridor, Hiawatha, Pacific Surfliner, San Joaquin and 7000 – 8999 Thruways. Seating is limited; seats may not be available on all trains at all times. Fares are subject to availability. The discounted one-way fares are valid for all adult passengers; no additional discounts apply. Valid for coach seats only; no business class upgrades permitted.  Once purchased, tickets are non-refundable. Exchanges are permitted within the ticket validity period, a 25 percent cancellation fee applies. Not combinable with any other discount offer. In additon to the discount restrictions, this offer is subject to any restrictions, blackouts and refund rules that apply to the type of fare purchased. Fares, routes and schedules are subject to change without notice. Once travel has begun, no changes to the itinerary are permitted. Other restrictions may apply.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 23, 2018)

In English, your dates of travel MUST be within those dates AND seats at the lowest bucket MUST be available on THAT TRAIN!


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 23, 2018)

Essentially, all they are 'really' advertising is the normal 'saver' fare which is 30% lower than the 'value' fare.  The saver fare stops being offered within 2 weeks of the travel date and/or may be sold out for some trains.


----------



## daybeers (Nov 24, 2018)

bratkinson said:


> Essentially, all they are 'really' advertising is the normal 'saver' fare which is 30% lower than the 'value' fare.  The saver fare stops being offered within 2 weeks of the travel date and/or may be sold out for some trains.


Nope, some fares are on sale for less than usual, ex. NYP to WAS is usually $49 low bucket on a Regional, and during this sale it's $39.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 24, 2018)

bratkinson said:


> Essentially, all they are 'really' advertising is the normal 'saver' fare which is 30% lower than the 'value' fare.  The saver fare stops being offered within 2 weeks of the travel date and/or may be sold out for some trains.


As daybeers said, you are incorrect. The Track Friday offer is cheaper than the Saver fare, has more restrictions, and offers a worse refund policy. So it's a different thing.


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 24, 2018)

I stand corrected.  cpotisch noted the more restrictive policy on those fares as well.  Thank you.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 24, 2018)

Also, I think the “regular” Saver Fare is 25% off. These are 30% off.


----------

